# MAC UK INTERVIEW PROCESS 2013!!!!



## tahmina17 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey!!!!
  	Just joined Specktra to share my MAC interview process with you all as there doesn't seem to be much out there. 

  	The first step was to apply online and complete their application form (take note of your answers as they will ask you these questions again if you are successful for the telephone interview). Once you have submitted your application form you should receive an email inviting you for a telephone interview. 

  	Telephone interview questions:


 		Name a current makeup trend and how that has inspired you. 	
 		What is your favourite product? How would you sell it to a customer? 	
 		What do you know about MAC? (MAC history) 	
 		Describe MAC 	
 		What can you bring to MAC? 
 
  	If you are able to pass the telephone interview you will then be told the name of the area manager and you should receive an email within the next 2-3 weeks. If you don't hear back within 4 weeks you should call the recruitment line. 

  	I received my email within a week and was given details of the interview location, date and time. Also it was clearly stated that if I was successful in the verbal interview I would be able to proceed to a makeup trade test in which I would have to bring in my own model and brushes (MAC preferred but not essential). 

  	Verbal interview questions:


 		Talk me through your CV 	
 		Why MAC? 	
 		What do you know about MACs history? (they will ask you this question a billion times, make sure you know it inside out) 	
 		Give an example of exceptional customer service. 	
 		Give an example of dealing with a difficult customer. 	
 		Describe a current makeup trend (Give more than one example) 	
 		What could you bring from your last job? 
 
  	That's all the questions I can remember but nothing majorly difficult just the general retail interview questions. I passed, thankfully and was told I would be able to do my makeup trade test. YAY!

  	Makeup Trade Test:


 		30mins - Bold statement lip with a soft nude shadow and winged liner. 	
 		I was given a selection of products to choose from (no blush or concealer - I think that was done on purpose to see how I adapt as MAC counters are always very busy and not all products will be available to use) 	
 		Hygiene is so important but don't worry as they tell how to correctly disinfect products before you start. 	
 		You might want to take a MAC makeup palette with you to decant foundation, primer, moisturiser etc 	
 		Make sure you treat your model as you would a customer and talk through products and just have a general chat as well i.e how has your day been? are you enjoying the beautiful weather?... 	
 		After you finish you would be asked how you would close the sale. 
 
  	After completing the makeup you are then interviewed again!!!!!! 


 		Is there anything you would change about your look? 	
 		What inspires you? 	
 		Where do you see yourself in 3 years time? 	
 		What can you bring to MAC? 	
 		When do you expect to be promoted? 	
 		What are your strengths/weaknesses in makeup application? 	
 		What 2 products would you use for a dewy natural look? 	
 		Give a makeup trend you may see in the coming season? 	
 		Give a makeup trend that is seen in pop culture? 	
 		Do you have any questions? 
 
  	Some of these questions really threw me off guard!!!!!!!

  	After this process you should receive an email within a week!!!!!

  	Just had my interview today so I have to wait!  I think in general it went well but I did make a few mistakes in my trade test as I didn't really educate my customer enough about the products and rushed through closing the sale. Hopefully all goes well and will keep you posted if I am successful!!!

  	Tips & Advice:


 		Relax 	
 		Know you MAC history and research current makeup trends. 	
 		Look up make up artists and name drop when they ask you what inspires you. 	
 		MAC staff are very friendly and make you feel at ease. 	
 		Make sure you complete your makeup look to the T don't miss anything out! 	
 		Don't panic, that's when you make mistakes. 	
 		Don't over think and complicate your makeup to show off your skills, as this is not what they have asked of you. 	
 		Dress to impress. Dress how a MAC employee would. 	
 		Your makeup doesn't have to be dramatic and over the top you can have a simple day look. 	
 		You don't need to wear MAC products as they don't ask what you are wearing. 	
 		Be yourself as that is what they are looking for as well as a good mua. Personality is important!!!!! 
 
  	Tahmina xx


----------



## beautymaxmakeup (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Tashmina, how did you get on in your interview & how long did it take for them to get back in touch with you? I had makeup test one week ago & haven't heard anything back yet- should I be concerned? Thanks


----------

